# Sticky  Chris Knott Reviews



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

Hi, if you'd like the reassurance of reading some reviews before trying Chris Knott for a car insurance quote, here's a selection from some of our car club forums and the Trustpilot review site...

_"I saved £40 on my renewal and the process was nice and easy, highly recommended."_ *taffyhornblower, jaguarforum*

_"I went with CK 10 days ago, they easily beat the A********** renewal and subsequent quotes I had with an equivalent policy - so I am in the [prize] draw."_ *coldel, VX220 forum*

_"Smashed my renewal quote with my previous insurers, well impressed! All mods declared as well."_ *Bob Wilson, Ford Club GB*

_"Kim was a very friendly, helpful advisor and quickly got a renewal policy for us. Excellent customer skills. Many thanks."_ *Mrs H Taylor, Trustpilot*

_"Excellent and seamless, easy service. Would highly recommend."_ *Mr Nick Modha, Trustpilot*

_"Friendly people and very helpful."_ *Morag Tucker, Trustpilot*

_"Fantastic service will definitely recommend to friends and family."_ *Mr Christopher Drake, Trustpilot*

_"Happy with the quote and service I received on the phone. Fortunately I have no experience of having to make a claim."_ *Piers, Trustpilot*

_"Very helpful patient and professional. Competitive pricing."_ *Rachael, Trustpilot*

_"Excellent value for money and excellent service."_ *Chris C, Trustpilot*

_"Friendly, helpful staff and a seamless process to obtain a quote and insurance cover."_ *Mrs Lea Manfield, Trustpilot*

_"Very easy to sort my insurance in difficult times and was the best price on the market."_ *Mrs Robert Duffy, Trustpilot*

_"Polite, helpful staff that made the entire process very easy and saved me money on my insurance!"_ *Edward, Trustpilot*

_"Excellent service, remembered everything, despite a 9 week hiatus caused by lockdown."_ *Iain Cockburn, Trustpilot*

_"Competitive Quote. After checking the comparison sites I decided to get a quote through Chris Knott's Alfa Romeo Owners Club. Not only were they able to beat all of the quotes that I had received this year, the policy that they offered me was less than I paid last year. The service was excellent, particularly as everyone was working from home as a result of the lockdown."_ *Peter Baker, Trustpilot*

_"Excellent service so far. Even in these challenging times."_ *Steve Wright, Trustpilot*

_"Good honest advice and know what you're good at and what you're not."_ *Mr Stephen Taylor, Trustpilot*

_"Quick and efficient service and the price of my insurance premium was much more reasonable."_ *C Bedford, Trustpilot*

_"Easy, friendly and £50 cheaper than the Co-op."_ *Ian Dawson, Trustpilot*

_"1st time customer using Chris Knott. So far, I've had good customer support, very polite, easy to talk too. Cheap & reasonable rates."_ *Simon Perkins, Trustpilot*

*Chris Knott is rated 'Excellent' on Trustpilot 4.8/5*
https://uk.trustpilot.com/review/chrisknott.co.uk

***
*GET A QUOTE*

To benefit from our "helpful", "efficient", person-to-person service please call us on *0800 917 2274*.

Or, you can schedule a time-specific callback via our website:
https://www.chrisknott.co.uk/carquote

If you request a quote in July or August you'll also gain entry in our draw to *WIN a Karcher K2 Car Pressure Washer* (see separate post).
***

best,
Nick


----------

